# THANK YOU SOLDIERS!!!



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 8, 2015)

I have been listening to tribute to our military. So I decided we needed to have a thread to thank them. Odd to thank about it but starting without the soldiers earning our freedom we wouldn't even have BYH


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 8, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


>


Good description


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 8, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Good description


Me, my father and my brother all served in the Army


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 8, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Me, my father and my brother all served in the Army


Okay our is late and I always can't say it enough, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! We wouldn't really exist without our Military


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 9, 2015)

A big thank you to all who served!


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 9, 2015)

T HA N K     Y O U    !!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 9, 2015)

THANK YOU!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 11, 2015)

I am happy to see a thread like this. I was not with my husband while he was a Marine, but his reason for joining was the 9/11 attacks on our country. For years he was overseas, then came back home just shortly before we met. So many military men and women face PTSD, especially after being overseas...they need to hear these thank-yous. They need support and appreciation. 

Thank these amazing Marines, Navy, Army, Air-Force, Coast Guard, and Reserves. Thank the offices, the firemen, the paramedics. We need to show more of this to people face-to-face and support them in this way. I am with you in this thread, in being so thankful to all of the people who protect us, defend us, and keep us safe.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you so much to all of you that have served, are serving, and will serve our Country! God Bless you all and keep you safe!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 11, 2015)

This song really expresses it:


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 11, 2015)

^ ^ ^ ^


Yea...this had me crying.


----------

